# 3D Cameras and MPO file editing



## Timoris

*EDITED AUGUST 2017 - UP TO DATE INFORMATION*

Having obtained a Fuiji Finepix W3 and toyed around with 3D picture taking, it was time to get editing.

But how?
Lightroom and Adobe in general do not support MPOs (Multi Picture Objects), so how is one to effectively edit their pictures?

After doing some research and testing, I found a pretty nifty (and free!) way.

Materials:
MPO Split (splits the Jpegs inside the MPO)
*ADDED: ABOVE LINK BROKEN, USE FOLLOWING:*
MPO Extractor -  Browse Files at SourceForge.net
StereoPhoto Maker

1- Drag .mpo onto mposplit.exe (1st Left // 2nd Right)
2- Edit Both jpegs with "AUTO SYNC" in Lightroom
3- Open stphmkre.exe
4- Open L/R Images
5- Easy Adjust or Auto Align to get an idea
    (Note: Auto Align does not yield best results)
6- Use Coloured Glasses (Red//Cyan) in Easy Adjust and trust
    what you see using them
    NOTE: Blue on the left = Pops out.
    I find that the Subject's point of interest should have close to perfect red/cyan Overlap for best effect.
7- Note the Parallax adjustment and save as Anaglyph
8- Click Alignment mode to go back to default.
9- Combine and save as .mpo (First Left // Second Right)
    Note: MAKE SURE TO SET QUALITY TO 99 !

GOOGLE CAMERA AND DEPTH MAPS

1- Take a Picture using Google Camera in Lens Blur Mode
2- Tap to create Bokeh effect
3- Send to PC
4- Drag and drop Picture onto gcamera.exe
5- Open resulting files in stphmkre.exe
6- Edit - Depth Map - Make 3D from 2D + Depth Map
7- Edit as above

3D CONVERSIONS AND MANUAL HEATMAPS / DEPTHMAPS

1- Use a scene with defined depth layers
2- Photoshop, add layers by Polygonal Lassoing shapes from Closest (Black) to Furthest (White)
    2a - Each Shape is it's own layer
3- Save image as seperate file
4- Import Both Images into Stereo Photo Maker
    (Original Left, Depth map Right)
5- Go to Edit => Depth map => Make 3D From 2D
6- Adjust Numbers for intensity
    Inspiration for technique: www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVSf22VT1t4

I use all three Images the Camera outputs

1- Reference JPEG
2- Left Jpeg
3- Right Jpeg / Depth Maps


Optional:
Go to Fuiji SeeHere or Snap 3D to bring your images into real life.

TA-DA!

Now, there are other free programs, but they leave watermarks.


----------



## djacobox372

Check this program out: 3D Software: Anaglyph Maker by Takashi Sekitani

When u really want to get serious about 3d, ditch the digital and buy a medium format film stero camera, like the sputnik.  You'll be amazed at how amazing medium format slides look.


----------



## Timoris

Sweet, thank you very much!

But that's just the thing, I do not like Anaglyph. I prefer Lenticular, glasses free.
By that I mean, without the red/cyan. I find it takes away from the image.

PS: Your avatar has always looking like a Gorilla Ninja Monk (to me) due to the batton. Holding it out, starring down the evil doer, ready to fight.

[ADDED] After trying out the software you sent a link to I have to say that StereoPhoto Maker is much, MUCH better. Precise and detailed sliders, MANY more options (Such as half coloured Anaglyph or Dubois which looks much prettier).

Thank you for the thought though, I will most definitively be printing out some Anaglyhs


----------



## djacobox372

All 3d sucks compared to medium format slides. Heck even the half 35mm frame realist format is better then all this modernized computer junk.


----------

